# Memo for Old Pochmann



## reghrhre (Aug 1, 2008)

i need help on memorizing the corners for Old Pochmann, im having trouble on memorizing. I need help on permuting the corners in their spot
(i dont need help no more, i already know how to memorize it know)


----------



## shelley (Aug 1, 2008)

That's very specific.

Have you checked out the Blindfold sub-forum? Specifically the "Memory methods" thread?


----------



## pjk (Aug 1, 2008)

Thread moved to Blindfold section.

Like Shelley said, be more specific. There is no way we can help you with what you just wrote. Ask a question, and read around in the blindfold forum.


----------



## F.P. (Aug 1, 2008)

Ay, I finally need to do these memo-video-tutorials.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 1, 2008)

that'd be so awesome. i suck at memorizing.


----------



## F.P. (Aug 1, 2008)

and it would make most of the threads on here obsolete I think.


----------



## tim (Aug 1, 2008)

F.P. said:


> Ay, I finally need to do these memo-video-tutorials.



I thought you already did one. Do you plan some new ones?

on topic: Memory Methods, as mentioned by others.


----------



## F.P. (Aug 1, 2008)

well, the one I already did was just a short one regarding the loci technique.

I wanted to do some on several mnemo techniques in general and on how to use them in a correct way.
explaining major/mastersystem, loci technique/routes/roman rooms, pvo etc. + some general tips/things you should care about when creating images and so on...


----------

